# Tell me about bulkhead catfish



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I always hear about the Conroe bulkhead bite, well today I was at a house on the lake and I was looking off the bulkhead in the back yard and there was big schools of shad coming to the surface. I got permission to fish there and I want to try for cats. From what I've read, catch shad in the cast net and then fish with the shad using a bobber. My question is how long do y'all generally run your leader from bobber to hook, and do you use live shad; fresh dead whole shad, or cut shad? Thanks. And I know there cats are there because the owner caught some nice ones this weekend. They also have underwater green lights all up under their dock. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

If they are there they will eat live or dead, doesn't matter, I set my depth about 18" the only time I've fished for them. Lots of fun out of a kayak.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I have gotten into them good on both Conroe and Livingston. My best method was to cut the shad in half and use the head end. I use a 1/0 Gamakatsu shiner hook and hook the 1/2 shad thru the eyes. I like a small weighted bobber with 18"-30" depending on bulkhead depth. I fish them from a boat and put the cork and bait as close to the bulkhead as possible. If its really windy I will put a large split shot about 6" above the hook. Its also cool to throw the same setup with a live shad about 10-20yds from the bulkhead. Those hybrids will school thru and slam them at times!!! I set this rod in a holder while catfishing and wait for the drag or clicker zing!!!!

Good Luck & God Bless!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I have thrown the head end and the tail end and the head end always gets hit before the tail end. Sometimes the tail end will not get hit. I'm sure there are other opinions, but this is mine. If they are there it wont take more than a few seconds for that cork to go down! FUN, FUN, FUN! Good for the women & kids too!


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I live in Onalaska and was fishing off my bulkhead this morning. I threw the cast net and got about 6-8 Shad. I don't throw the net very well, my wife normally does that. 
I put hooked them through the back about midway. 
I caught 2 Gasper Goo and 1 small 8-10 inch catfish. Threw them all back.
About 10:30 the bite was gone.
There aren't many shad near the bulkhead now, but I expect them to be there as soon as the water gets a little warmer. 
I think I will try cutting the tails off the shad next time. I've heard it helps.
When the bite starts this year, I plan to stock my freezer. 
Will post again when the action starts!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SwineAssassiN said:


> I always hear about the Conroe bulkhead bite, well today I was at a house on the lake and I was looking off the bulkhead in the back yard and there was big schools of shad coming to the surface. I got permission to fish there and I want to try for cats. From what I've read, catch shad in the cast net and then fish with the shad using a bobber. My question is how long do y'all generally run your leader from bobber to hook, and do you use live shad; fresh dead whole shad, or cut shad? Thanks. And I know there cats are there because the owner caught some nice ones this weekend. They also have underwater green lights all up under their dock. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


Going from past history, I predict that before long you post a picture of a nice mess of bulkhead cats. 
Very likely, there will be an attractive lady involved!


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Easiest fishing there is


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Going from past history, I predict that before long you post a picture of a nice mess of bulkhead cats.
> Very likely, there will be an attractive lady involved!


Man you should get a job as a fortune teller! Haha me and the little lady are headed out in just a little bit! I'll report back


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

DJ77360 said:


> I live in Onalaska and was fishing off my bulkhead this morning. I threw the cast net and got about 6-8 Shad. I don't throw the net very well, my wife normally does that.
> I put hooked them through the back about midway.
> I caught 2 Gasper Goo and 1 small 8-10 inch catfish. Threw them all back.
> About 10:30 the bite was gone.
> ...


 X2 They just aren't here yet at the Kickapoo marina. I am catching enough to eat on a good night but the action isn't here at Livingston yet. Won't be long :walkingsm


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

When would y'all say the best time to fish for them is? Is night fishing bulkheads good?


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Will fresh dead shad work just as well?


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

I've still got a lot to learn regarding the bulkhead bite at LL. About a week ago, I saw (and heard) huge schools of shad at my bulkhead in Onalaska doing quick flashing rolls over the bulkhead boards. I caught a ton of shad in the cast net and quite a few catfish and drum. But that is the last time that I saw them there, and I have checked each day. After hearing about the spectacle of it all, I was a bit disappointed it only lasted a night or two. But I'll keep watching and hopefully they'll be back. I used live shad since they were so many around, but reading the notes I'll have to try just the head next time.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

GaryI said:


> I've still got a lot to learn regarding the bulkhead bite at LL. About a week ago, I saw (and heard) huge schools of shad at my bulkhead in Onalaska doing quick flashing rolls over the bulkhead boards. I caught a ton of shad in the cast net and quite a few catfish and drum. But that is the last time that I saw them there, and I have checked each day. After hearing about the spectacle of it all, I was a bit disappointed it only lasted a night or two. But I'll keep watching and hopefully they'll be back. I used live shad since they were so many around, but reading the notes I'll have to try just the head next time.


 When it really kicks off Gary you are in a perfect place. The main run usually starts just before daylight and last to an hour or so after daylight. It normally starts from mid to late April to mid to late May. I catch 
tons of blue cat on the east peninsula going down FM3186, hang in there it hasn't started yet. I have caught some nice strings off the bulkheads at night but nothing beats that 2-3 hour window at daylight. I fish fresh shad, string em on, in the eye and out the side. The big ones I cut up. As long as they are fresh they will catch.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

Fishing from land, I would tight line vs using a cork. From a boat, 18-24" down is usually killer on Conroe bulkheads. It's been a few years since I've had the pleasure of being able to take advantage of the bulkhead bite, but planning on moving back to the Conroe area and the plan is to buy lakefront property. So next year, I should be enjoying it with my kids


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

When it really gets going, you only need a dip net to scoop up the shad.

First couple hours of daylight are best.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Agree with cutting the tail off the Shad.
My Dad taught me many years ago to pinch them in half and throw the tail end away.
A pair of scissors work great and less messy.
Try different set ups , I prefer a 3/0 kahle hook with a weighted bobber 18-24 inches above, smaller kahle hooks work good be bend out of shape pretty quick, sometimes a weightless hook and bait works good.
This setup and fishing with a bobber takes patients.
I have seen many fish missed because of to early of a hook set.
Don't set the hook till there is pressure on the rod.
You will know your in the right spot when you can't keep up with more than one rod.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Guess I'm different. We use peeled shrimp and drag them from the bulkhead out on the bottom. Only way I've ever done it

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

3/0 Kahle 24" under a weighted cork (when lake is full like it is now) right against the bulkhead usually. Split shot about 6" above hook. I also noticed that the skinniest cork you can use is better than totally round corks, as I feel if the catfish feel the weight (buoyancy) of the cork they let go quicker! Like the one in the picture is the one we use:


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

tpool said:


> 3/0 Kahle 24" under a weighted cork (when lake is full like it is now) right against the bulkhead usually. Split shot about 6" above hook. I also noticed that the skinniest cork you can use is better than totally round corks, as I feel if the catfish feel the weight (buoyancy) of the cork they let go quicker! Like the one in the picture is the one we use:


I can see the Channel Cats affected by size of the cork.
The Blues are not nearly as sensitive when they are gorging on Shad.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I use same set up as dbullard but I like to start fishing before daylight so I start out with a lighted bobber.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quackerbox said:


> Guess I'm different. We use peeled shrimp and drag them from the bulkhead out on the bottom. Only way I've ever done it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


This way works great as well as long as you have a smooth bottom!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Andy_Holland_25 said:


> This way works great as well as long as you have a smooth bottom!


Which is probably 90% of conroes bulkhead.

That said I may rig junior with a cork next time out in hopes he doesn't get hung the bulkhead as much


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I've always trickled cattle cubes along a 50 foot section of bulkhead to get them really feeding and then chunk a bobber up as close to the bulkhead as possible from a boat about 20 feet away. Shad dangling below about 18 inches or so will keep you as busy as you want to be by doing that from April through May on the lower end of Conroe.


----------



## TAfishing (Apr 21, 2008)

*LL Bulkhead Bite- 3/26*

I did pretty well at my place. Around 20 total, kept 7.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

The bite is getting better every morning now. My neighbor is catching 8-10 
2-5 pounders for the past 2 days. He uses 4 rods.
I have been using one and I catch 1-2 daily. I will start using two rods this morning.
I got out there too late yesterday and only caught one.
Should be better today......hopefully.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Was going to try but the rain has shut me down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

